# First Fattie Attempts



## greasemonger (Nov 2, 2015)

Started with prep for my first fattie which was going to be 1lb mild italian susage, and thin sliced bacon weave. I decided to get creative and make 1/2 breakfast (browned hashbrowns, browned ground venison, cheddar and chopped dried onions), and the other half pizza style (pepperoni, mozarella, onion). Once I got to rolling it thought it may have been TOO fat













20151031_133651.jpg



__ greasemonger
__ Nov 2, 2015


















20151031_140215.jpg



__ greasemonger
__ Nov 2, 2015


















20151031_142047.jpg



__ greasemonger
__ Nov 2, 2015


















20151031_144225.jpg



__ greasemonger
__ Nov 2, 2015


















20151031_163034.jpg



__ greasemonger
__ Nov 2, 2015





It got to rest in the freezer for longer than the next one, which was a thick cut bourbon barrel bacon weave, regular breakfast sausage tube, pepperoni and cheddar. This time not as fat as the other which gave me a little more room to roll the sausage












20151101_114536.jpg



__ greasemonger
__ Nov 2, 2015


















20151101_115551.jpg



__ greasemonger
__ Nov 2, 2015





Preheated the MES30 to 250°F with a handful of Apple chips. Once hot I placed the fat one just above the water tray with apple juice on a little rack I found at Kroger, that once I cut off the handles fits nicely and has a much smaller cross pattern grate. Placed mav 733 probes into each fattie and set it for an IT of 165. The fat one showed an initial IT of 37°F and slim showed 68°F, so i figured there'd be a lag which ended up not being the case












20151101_123345.jpg



__ greasemonger
__ Nov 2, 2015





After an hour I threw in some Bushs Souther Pit BBQ beans topped with dark brown sugar. Over all they took 3hrs 10 minutes and when both hit 165 i turned off the MES and to my pleasnt surprise the bacon continued to brown on the racks in the cooling smoker while I waited for the oven to preheat to 375












20151101_133224.jpg



__ greasemonger
__ Nov 2, 2015





After 15 min resting in the MES












20151101_144127.jpg



__ greasemonger
__ Nov 2, 2015





After 15 min in the oven












20151101_163204.jpg



__ greasemonger
__ Nov 2, 2015





Sliced












20151101_163658.jpg



__ greasemonger
__ Nov 2, 2015


















20151101_163651.jpg



__ greasemonger
__ Nov 2, 2015


















20151101_163820.jpg



__ greasemonger
__ Nov 2, 2015


















20151101_163826.jpg



__ greasemonger
__ Nov 2, 2015





I was incredibly impressed with all three flavor combos, but the old lady (the only opinion that really counts) preferred the breakfast style.
My plate












20151101_165952.jpg



__ greasemonger
__ Nov 2, 2015





Leftovers vac packed












20151101_190513.jpg



__ greasemonger
__ Nov 2, 2015





Over all a nice success for my 4th smoke. Ive been keeping meticulous notes for the future on all the smokes so far. I just didnt feel like making threads for them but heres a little bonus q-view of them,
Venison neck roast












20151019_134047.jpg



__ greasemonger
__ Nov 2, 2015


















FB_IMG_1445296572639.jpg



__ greasemonger
__ Nov 2, 2015





The salmon filets












20151025_210327.jpg



__ greasemonger
__ Nov 2, 2015


















20151025_212515.jpg



__ greasemonger
__ Nov 2, 2015





A few ground venison burgers topped in XS Cheddar












20151029_211412.jpg



__ greasemonger
__ Nov 2, 2015





Also I wanted to use the AMNPS that I have but hadnt used yet with the mailbox mod. I was able to keep the MES off holding a 70°F temp with tons of smoke from one leg of the tray filled with hickory pellets. They were smaller chunks adding up to ~2lbs smoked for 3hrs and rested in the fridge overnight, then vacuum sealed












20151101_173610.jpg



__ greasemonger
__ Nov 2, 2015


















20151101_191426.jpg



__ greasemonger
__ Nov 2, 2015


















20151030_142616.jpg



__ greasemonger
__ Nov 2, 2015


















20151101_191513.jpg



__ greasemonger
__ Nov 2, 2015


















20151101_174713.jpg



__ greasemonger
__ Nov 2, 2015


















20151102_095601.jpg



__ greasemonger
__ Nov 2, 2015





I plan to let the chesse sit in the vac bags 2-3 weeks and try it, then if acceptable, taking it up for Thanksgiving snacks along with the turkey breasts I plan to smoke the Wednesday before turkey day. Thanks again to all who post on this site. It sure makes experimenting with the MES a LOT more comfortable. Cheers!
-Steve


----------



## crazymoon (Nov 7, 2015)

GM, I missed this post, nice looking grub sir !


----------



## b-one (Nov 7, 2015)

Looks like your having fun! Nice looking assortment of food!:drool


----------



## disco (Nov 11, 2015)

Great looking fatties and cheese. Points.

Disco


----------



## greasemonger (Nov 11, 2015)

Thanks yall. Yeah it has been good fun so far and I can see it quickly becoming a new hobby. I cant wait to try the cheese after the wait is over. Should be good to try the first batch Sunday.


----------



## dukeburger (Nov 11, 2015)

I lost 90% of my cheese out of the ends on my first fattie attempt. Looks like you've done your homework 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Great post...


----------

